# 2011 Rallies



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Just to let you know there have been quite a few new rallies listed on the Rally page for next year, most of the show rallies are on there as well as a few others.

I'm sure more will be organised as well, so keep checking the listings and come and join us.

We have had lots of new faces at the rallies this year, which has been great and we really hope more of you will join us next year.  

Don't be scared to put your name down, we don't bite. :wink: :wink:

We are very relaxed on our rallies. If there is anything organised everyone is welcome to join in, but if you prefer to do your own thing, nobody will be offended.

Have a look at the listings, perhaps there is something you fancy coming to:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you haven't yet joined us at any of our rallies I will now proceed to explain how you add yourself to a rally list 

If you click on the link in clianthus's post above, that will bring up the rally's and meets lists, you then click on the blue bit of the rally or meet that you fancy attending.

Once you get the said rally/meet you click on the bit at the bottom that says

* "I want to reserve a place at this Show Rally or Standard rally or meet"*

You then fill in all the details that are asked for and press submit. That's it your on the rally list now 

You should get an e.mail from us once you have added yourself to the rally/meet list, some folks do not get this e.mail don't ask me why cause I haven't a clue :roll: maybe you haven't ticked the box in your accounts to say you will receive e.mails from MHF.

Now when you get the e.mail once you have booked with the organiser's i.e. Stone Leisure, Warners etc. if it is a *SHOW* rally you then click on the e.mail and that will confirm you on the rally list.

If it is a *STANDARD RALLY OR MEET* after reading the instructions on the rally list and if no payment etc is required you just click on the link and confirm when you are sure you are going to attend said rally/meet.

All the rallys/meets are listed on the main page if you scroll down past the forums or you can click on the *Rally/Tours* on the top right hand side on the home page.

Look forward to seeing a lot more of you in 2011 we will be adding more rallys/meets over the next few months for 2011 so keep looking for new additions

Jacquie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll only come if there's scones ? :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

moblee said:


> I'll only come if there's scones ? :wink:


Can't we have something different this year, I'm sick of the sight of scones :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Jenny :!: 8O 

Looking forward to some Great rallies in 2011..I'm on at least 2 or 3 already.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Jenny :!: 8O
> 
> Looking forward to some Great rallies in 2011..I'm on at least 2 or 3 already.


2 or 3 Phil you should be on em all :lol: well at least 6 :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

There's a lot we'd love to been on........Work & school get's in the way.

Hello John.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi .
My better half retires August,so hopefully we will join some of your rallies.

Les


----------

